

Show HN: Today's Added .COM names - Instant search on Heroku - ai09
http://www.addeddomains.com

======
ai09
HN,

I put my new creation up this morning and now it's on the front of
ReadWriteWeb -
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/12/addeddomainscom---...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/12/addeddomainscom
---a-new-tool-f.php#more).

Thanks to the magic of Heroku I'm now running 11 dynos and serving up to 100
requests per second. Beyond the awesome scalability, Heroku is fast! It turns
around requests generally in under 100ms with max 150ms.

Things I learned:

Instant search is hard to scale. A normal user can type 5 characters per
second and each character is a full round trip to the server.

Sinatra is fast. This is my first time using it for a live site and I've been
very happy with this.

Google has nice fonts on their servers: <http://code.google.com/webfonts> The
font I chose seems to work with nearly all browsers and since Google is
serving the font file off their servers, it loads very quickly.

I'd appreciate any feedback that you all have. The site is so in flux that I
put it live at midnight last night and then rewrote half the javascript in the
early morning hours.

Thank you,

Robert

------
revorad
The layout is messed up in Firefox 3.0 on Ubuntu -
<https://skitch.com/hrishimittal/rfmib/addeddomains>

~~~
ai09
Thanks for the feedback. In your screenshot it looks like the font didn't load
and thus the layout goes crazy. Perhaps is the Google fonts server blocked? I
ask since I test on FireFox on both my mac and PC and can recreate this when
the fonts don't load or when NoScript blocks them.

